# 4x4te - A sliding puzzle by Justin Jaffray



## Meep (Jul 10, 2011)

Justin and I were messing around with pistons in Minecraft and he ended up making this really awesome sliding puzzle from sticky pistons and colored wool:

Original video

He called the game 4x4te (Four-by-Forte). I found myself constantly playing it that I decided to program my own sim of it, as it was difficult to keep running around the board to hit levers.

Screenshots:









Clicking a piston will toggle it on or off. Since these are 'sticky pistons', when they retract, they will pull a single block that is touching its end back with it. The aim of the game is to use these sticky pistons to manipulate the colored blocks to sort them into their respective corners (As seen in the first screenshot).

Unfortunately the languages I know only support Windows. Maybe someone would be able to port this to flash or something for others to be able to play.

Download (.exe)

My PB is 58.97 at the moment.
Edit: 23.73, and a video of 39.83


----------



## Olji (Jul 10, 2011)

Finished my first solve just now... 2min 39sec :I

Very interesting puzzle, enjoyable too, think I'm going to play with it for some time now


----------

